

ScrumPad- A project ecosystem, first of its kind - scrumpad
http://blog.scrumpad.com/2009/10/scrumpad-way-project-ecosystem.html
ScrumPad is gearing up to disrupt two markets- project management tools and IT projects marketplace, by combining the two. The value proposition is allow companies to source and manage projects- internal or outsourced from the same place. Ultimately, ScrumPad wants to be the hub of IT project activities.
======
andrewcooke
if you're going to all the effort of writing blogs and posting here etc etc,
why not make at least a couple of the "scrumpad"s link to the actual product?!

edit: ffs - even the <http://www.code71.com> in the "about" isn't clickable.

